# Minnich's Layout



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I have been working on this layout on and off for a long time and as you can see from the pictures, it has not gotten very far at all. I just have the main track lines ready. 

The following picture is an overall picture, on the left you see the 2 year plus old mountain  But here is the problem, I made that mountain when I only had the one table, now I have two. 









This picture is a right side. This is where the curved grade is and a tunnel. The coal factory and paper factory will also go here. 









Again, this is the left this the mountain. But I have a thought. If I totally got rid of the mountain and made a new one in the corner of the layout, it would give me more room to have more buildings and track plans. Also my long term thought is to be able to add tables long ways where the mountain is currently. 










Id really like your thoughts on the placement of the mountain. And what you think of my long term add on idea. 

If anything is confusing from my wording, I can describe it better to you with drawings and what not. Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*Completely Redone!!*

Hey guys, I finally got some time to work on my layout. 

I got the change in elevation completed, 4' of rise with a 2% grade. I used 2" and 1" foam board and 1/2" of cardboard (3 layers) with the 2% starters from Woodland Scenics. 

Here are some pictures; hope you like them


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lookin' good so far! Keep charging!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Small update:

I wanted to figure out where the additional hidden yard table piece is going, so I started with the yard. Then continued to go around to connect with the incline. 

Here is the yard and the additional table space. I just have to bolt it down




















Instead of having the take the turn wide at the corner where the tables meet, I added a corner piece. It is taped in place for now because I need to make a small piece of benchwork for it. 











I decided to add a turnout on the elevation that goes to a dead end, it will add some interest to a dead place corner. 











And finally, I cut up some foam coolers and packaging I have been getting from family. Im using them as mountain "starters". The white foam farthest away is part of where the coal mine will be, along with a small yard for the coal mine 











I hope you guys like the progress. Tell me if you like small updates or larger ones. Thanks guys!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Hummm.... where are the photos? Am I missing something?


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Your missing something. I can see them. 

Next update will be tomorrow.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, I can't see them either.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

on the latest post?


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry for all the confusion, I didn't realize you guys couldn't see the pictues, anyway here they are.

Small update:

I wanted to figure out where the additional hidden yard table piece is going, so I started with the yard. Then continued to go around to connect with the incline. 

Here is the yard and the additional table space. I just have to bolt it down



















Instead of having the take the turn wide at the corner where the tables meet, I added a corner piece. It is taped in place for now because I need to make a small piece of benchwork for it. 











I decided to add a turnout on the elevation that goes to a dead end, it will add some interest to a dead place corner. 












And finally, I cut up some foam coolers and packaging I have been getting from family. Im using them as mountain "starters". The white foam farthest away is part of where the coal mine will be, along with a small yard for the coal mine 










I hope you guys like the progress. Tell me if you like small updates or larger ones. Thanks guys!

Like I said before, I do have another update for tomorrow, hopefully getting most of the track laid tomorrow. 

I do have a side question though regarding layouts overall, for a coal mine with 3 loading areas, how big (# of tracks) a yard, if any should their be?


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Another small update, did not have much time today to work, but got some things done and cleaned up a bit. 

I got the reverse loop done with track work going to where the coal mine with be and track work for the yard for the coal mine. Im still not sure how many tracks I should have for that yard, but right now I have 2










I also cut up some wood for the benchwork above the hidden yard, I need to add some more supports underneath, but it all lines up nicely. I plan on covering the plywood with cork sheets as a roadbed surface.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking good!

Before you fasten everything down, there appear to be a couple of places where you have kinks in your track and S curves around your turnouts.

Eliminate the kinks at all costs, and test the S curves to make sure your trains don't derail on them (longer equipment will have more tendency to do so).


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure if it is my system at work. However, I can see the pictures shown but my first comment on this thread (page 1), I could not see them. After your fix, I can see them now. The images could be a little bigger for better viewing.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

My using Flickr.com for the first time as a place to store my pictures online. I'm talking the pictures with my iPhone 5s. I'm not sure how to get the pictures any bigger. I can try enlarge ring them before I upload them but then they will get pixelated and no one like s that

Hopefully a bigger update tonight, I have all day to work on the layout. Hopefully track is near complete and I can work on some rough scenery!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

That explains it. Flickr.com is being blocked at my work. I do not like Flickr.com since it is known site for malicious contents. I used my own website to host my images. That way, everyone can see mine.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

UPDATE; ok guys, I worked on the layout for most of the day. I actually got pretty much done. It does not look that much, but it is hidden haha. 

I did a very small amount of track, but I got some foam done. 










I did "tunnels" for under the mountain leading into the hidden yard. It has 3" clearance. BTW that boxcar is my highest rolling stock as of right now. 



















I made a small ledge for the plywood to sit on, I dont know how easy it will be to see. 










I also figured out how to strengthen the plywood above the yard... not the best solution, but it works 










The biggest thing I got done, was gluing all the elevation foam pieces together. They aren't glued to the table top foam yet 

Hope you are liking my progress! Hoping to get more done tomorrow. Please comment on anything you don t like or think I could do better!!


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry for no updates lately. I was on an unexpected weekend trip with some friends and I was unable to get a lot done. 

I have bad news though, It rained like CRAZY at my house while I was gone. And the house im in right now, has a basement that was dug out after the house was built. Soooo, the basement had just enough water to have little lakes all around my basement AKA train room. A bunch of stuff is drying and ill be ok, but other stuff I have might not be. 

So I spent the afternoon into the evening drying out my basement and working on building the pikestuff 2 door engine house.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh wow, I hope you get it all dried out!

I can relate to flooding tho, we had our share in SC last year.

Hope it gets better.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I felt ya! Have water problem in my laundry last weekend. The water went out of the overflow hose. For some reasons, it was not staying in the draining box. Hate mopping the water out of there... Sheehs!

Have sump pump? Was it running or broken?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Aminnich said:


> Sorry for no updates lately. I was on an unexpected weekend trip with some friends and I was unable to get a lot done.
> 
> I have bad news though, It rained like CRAZY at my house while I was gone. And the house im in right now, has a basement that was dug out after the house was built. Soooo, the basement had just enough water to have little lakes all around my basement AKA train room. A bunch of stuff is drying and ill be ok, but other stuff I have might not be.
> 
> So I spent the afternoon into the evening drying out my basement and working on building the pikestuff 2 door engine house.


Yikes! I'm no stranger to water intrusion, and it's no fun. Had some leakage myself yesterday from the 2" of rain we received, but it was contained by the cofferdam I built around the problem area.

Get rid of any cardboard that got wet, ASAP. And get a dehumidifier down there. You don't want any mold growing in your layout area. Mold can grow whenever the humidity is above 60%, and is not necessarily confined to the actual spots that got wet.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I had 2 dehumidifiers running all night and the sub pump was draining it outside. Cardboard has been taken care of and I'm hoping the mold won't be an issue.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright, so now that school has officially started again, train time will be cut off drastically. Im hoping to do a sunday night weekly update, no matter the amount of progress, unless it is nothing. 

I am still working on the pikestuff engine house, did some painting today. Other than that Im going to get some pallets to put on the floor tomorrow to get a lot of the boxes off the ground because of my water problem last weekend. 

Hope everyone is having a great start to their new year!!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're doing great! Here's to Dean's List and much layout Progress by June!

WE ARE ......


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Dean list, ha we will see. But ya I'm going to focus more on school and the train stuff can collect dust again for a little bit.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Alright guys, finally I little more progress. Spring break has officially begun and while classmates of mine are out partying and getting in trouble, Ill be in my basement working on the layout 

I wanted to share some pictures of some progress made since the last update. Since then I have gotten a truck load of Styrofoam for FREE, so you will be seeing a lot of it in the pictures days to come. 

I hope you like the progress, it is slow but steady! Thanks for looking 




























It also looks like I fixed the small picture problem, if you can not see these pictures, please let me know so I can try to fix it. Thanks


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're coming along nicely. 
The pics look fine. 

Magic


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*Looking for track advice*

Hey guys, I have been working on some track plan ideas for a past couple days. Im trying to get the most out of the space I have, but I also dont want it to be too crammed. 

I transferred the track I have laid onto a SCARM file, if someone would look at what I have and critique it, that would be great. The big open space im not sure what im doing yet, but I do have a turnout in the track plan to get to that area. 

Problems I have with this layout:
no dominant main line 










I could also email the file to you through email if you would like. 

Thanks guys


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see the gray as a pretty dominate main line, however I would add two turnouts
to your orange hidden yard area so the main line would by-pass the yard. You can
never have too many yard tracks. They fill up with cars after one or two train
show visits.

I would also like to see a lot more industrial spurs in the center section and perhaps
another yard. The more yard and spur tracks you have the more fun your
switching can be.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I wanted to show the plan for the elevated area. Keep in mind all of this is 4" elevated and where the coal area is will be mountainous.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, so this week was not very productive  

I got very little track laid and and very little foam shaped for the layout. But i did get two models built and ready to go; Waltons Lumber yard and the coal flood loader. 

I also came up with an idea for a river/waterfall that I thought would be pretty cool. 




























Here is the idea, i have an explanation under it 










The black would be a custom trestle bridge
the pink is more foam that goes below the table benchwork
the blue is water, but right before the water goes under the bridge, their would be a water fall and then their would be a small body of water. 

What do you think?


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*90% of track work DONE!*

Hey guys,

Came home from school today, didn't have any work to do, so I got some track work done!

I decided to only focus my layout on a few industries, but really try to go them well. As of right now, those industries include; coal, lumber, construction equipment distributor, engine house/fueling, and an empty spur (I need to come up with ideas to fill an area)

Here is a bit of a description; hope you like 

Lumber yard/building supplies retailer;

2 loading tracks, one of which will hold a wood chip car for saw dust from the mill (mill will be in the open area near cardboard)

The longer spur is for log loads for unloading into the pond (the cardboard is the pond/river)

Also, the black spool of string will be an oil/propane tank. And the spur coming off the main line in the back will be for oil cars. 










Coal area;

Im gonna have 3-4 tracks coming into this area to serve the diamond coal mine and the coal flood loader. I'd need 3 track for loading and possibly a 4th for storage or something. 










Construction equipment distributor/ unknown

the construction distrubtion building is going to be a combo of the pikestiff engine house and the shops. Ill also be adding the walthers overhead crane to this building. Im not really sure what Im doing with track yet, I wanted to get a general idea of what it could look like. 

The spur at the bottom is just kind there, im not sure what im going to put there yet. 

So depending on what that spur is used for, I have a bunch of open space in the middle that I can mess around with. If anyone has any ideas, I am all ears. 










Hope you like it. Im planning on making a scarm file for this track plan. Ill be posting it on here whenever it gets done. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Aminnich said:


> Alright guys, finally I little more progress. Spring break has officially begun and while classmates of mine are out partying and getting in trouble, Ill be in my basement working on the layout


Trouble is overrated sometimes anyways!  Working on a layout with oodles of spare time is much more fun (and rewarding) as well. Looks like yours is coming along nicely!

-J.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

School is done, finals are finally done :laugh::smilie_daumenpos:

Time to get some trains running!!!! 

I have not been in the basement to work on the train table in quite some time. So i got down there today and thought about what I want to do. 

Originally I was thinking the 4 main industries; coal, lumber, and construction distributor, scrap yard. 

As it sits right now, the construction distributor place takes up a lot of room, and it leaves me with not much space for the lumber and scrap yard, both I wants fairly big. 

The coal mine is a set size, again with not much space. 

Im already looking forward to my next layout, definitely going to be doing things much different. 

Im hoping to get some pictures up of some progress soon.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*Finally some progress*

Hey guys, I finally made some progress, Im content with what I have now, I just need to finish up 2 areas with trackwork and the extra track is going away. I do have some pictures to share with you, I hope you like them!










This picture is an overall shot. I cleaned up for you guys 










This is a closer picture of the right side of the layout. The big block of foam is going to be a mountain with a logging scene. 










This area is where my engine house and fueling/sanding towers will be. I just finished my track work plan in Scarm, so you will see how I did that later. I plan to get these to finish this area as well;

https://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3182

https://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-2908










Also near the engine house/fueling area is my coal mine, it is small, but I fit what I could into the area. I not think it turned out too bad. 










This picture just gives you a better idea of the track work for the lumber area and the other build (TBD)










And the left side! This side has the gravel plant and 2 empty spurs as of right now. It will also have the river I have mentioned in other threads. It will run from the bamck corner to where the table meet. The additional corner bench work is begin worked on and is not in place, sorry. 










This is the gravel plant, the main conveyor will go to the other side of the main line to where the white foam is beyond the build itself. The black spool of string is where the conveyor with change direction in a smaller building. 

So I hope you like what I have so far. The biggest projects are finishing the track work and hopefully starting on the arch span bridge soon. Oh and powering the finished track


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good so far.
Getting the track work done and being able to run some trains will be great.
You came up with a pretty neat track plan looks like a fun setup to run. 

Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks really good, Aminnich. You have a lot of activity potential in your track plan.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks guys 

I wanted a lot of activity for this layout. My thoughts were I was running DCC so I wanted enough going on that I could have more than one train running, this is the point of DCC, right? 

I am really hoping this layout turns out good. 

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes you can get a lot of activity using DCC, on your layout
you could have a continuously running train or two AND
do switching operations at the same time.

Another important feature of DCC is that you can
run two trains on a single track main, such as yours,
one going clockwise, the other going counter clockwise.
However, you need passing sidings for that. It adds
a bit of challenge to your train operations. Maybe
I missed them, but I didn't see any on your layout.
You might consider installing 2 or 3 before your
finish all of your trackwork. 

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I was hoping to get one siding in, but it just did not fit. 

My thought is to use the reverse area as a siding. 

My track plan is very unique and can be hard to under stand, im going to make a SCARM file when everything is done so you guys can see the whole plan. I will also need so wiring advise because of the reverse loops, but it will be easier to do with the SCARM file. 

Thanks for the comment DonR

Im having trouble getting the track plan onto SCARM, the problem is that Im using too many small pieces of flex track and nothing is lining up and it is getting annoying. So... Im going to do it the old fashion way and draw it out on grid paper and try and get it as accurate as possible.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, 

First I would like to thank gunrunnerjohn for changing the title of the thread to a more appropriate title. Thanks John

Second, I would like to show you what I have been working on (other an trying to find a summer job)



















The beginning of an oil storage facility. I still want to make some smaller tanks and add the walthers oil platform and some find of office. 

The larger tank is a 6in PVC coupling. It is 6.25in tall and 6in round. In real life the storage capacity comes out to be about 67,342.06 ft cubed. 

The smaller tanks are 4in PVC cut at 6in tall. In life the storage capacity comes out to be about 28,709.63 ft cubed. 

I scraped off the lettering that is printed on a the pipe and then sprayed it with 2 coats of primer. Next Im going to add a berm at the top of them and figure out steps for them. 

I hope you like them 

Oh and by the way, I have had that engine for about a year now and it still has not been used, thats a problem that needs to be resolved


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like those tanks. They will be really good with some piping and steps. Be sure to include containment berms at the base of each tank...might take some engineering to figure out the proper scale size to build. Looks good!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wiring for reverse loops is quite simple if you are
running a DCC layout. I got lost trying to follow
the actual layout in your pics so can give few 
suggestions. It appears that your have more
than one so you may want to consider the Digitrax
PM 42. It can handle up to 4 reverse loops or
power districts.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/power-management/pm42/

You want your isolated reverse sections to be long
enough for your longest passenger train with
lighted cars (or lighted caboose). 

What I think I am seeing are reverse loops as a
part of 'continuous running' tracks. If this is correct
you may want some sort of train detection that
can throw the turnouts automatically and avoid
accidental derails when the train rejoins the track
it just left going in the opposite direction.

When you get your layout in a drawing so we can see it in full
we'll know better how to suggest.

Don

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Im going to work on the drawing today. Im going to try and make it as good to scale as possible. 

But lets talk electronics for now. Im going to be running Bachmann EZ command DCC for my layout. Would the Digitrax work with the bachmann or would I have to get all Digitrax stuff? Which I do not really have the budget for an expensive DCC system. Thats why I meant with the Bachmann. 

Also, I dont know if it will help you, but Im not planning on running lights in my rolling stock. Just running the engine(s)


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Aminnich said:


> Im going to work on the drawing today. Im going to try and make it as good to scale as possible.
> 
> But lets talk electronics for now. Im going to be running Bachmann EZ command DCC for my layout. Would the Digitrax work with the bachmann or would I have to get all Digitrax stuff? Which I do not really have the budget for an expensive DCC system. Thats why I meant with the Bachmann.
> 
> Also, I dont know if it will help you, but Im not planning on running lights in my rolling stock. Just running the engine(s)



you could have saved $40 and gone with a NCE powercab and had a fuller featured DCC system.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*Track plan explained*

Hey guys, 

It is time for me to attempt explaining my track plan so I can try and get some wiring help. The problem is the layout has 3 reverse loops. I would really like not to have to get some fancy circuit board, I would rather just insulate the rails if I can. The best way to show you is with pictures, I drew up the track plan this morning with a grid style approach, it got pretty close. 

This is the first level. Where I labeled "A" is where the track is starting the incline to the upper level. In the next pictures I will explain a few key elements of the layout. 










This picture show the elevation change and where the river will be (appx). The blue (right side) is where the layout is 4" above the rest. The purple (left side) is where the track is rising at a 2.25% grade to the 4".










This picture shows the different industries. 
Orange- warehouse
Green- lumber yard
Red- oil TBD 
Yellow- Gravel
Teal- dead end track 
Purple- hidden yard. 










And finally this picture shows the mainline and where the reverse loops are on the ground level of the layout. pink being the mainline and the orange the reserve loop parts. 










Moving onto the second level of the layout. Again this continues from the "A" on the first set of pictures. 










This picture just shows the elevation difference, anything that is colored is not apart of the elevated section of track. 










This picture shows the different industries on the elevated section

green- engine facility/ fueling 
yellow- coal 










And finally, this picture shows where the reverse loop is on the elevated section. 










Thanks for reading. I hope my drawing gives you guys a better idea of my track plan. 

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

*Update*

Hey guys, 

Time for another update, I have been working on the layout for the past couple days and wanted to post my progress. 

I have nearly finished all of the roadbed for the mainline. I was 3 strips to short to finish that job. I also have the mainline track glued down on the first level. I haven't started the second level. The bus wires are done and I did a little bit of painting. Does not seem like a lot has been done, but I'm making progress. 

Here are some pictures of what I've got. 



















In a different topic I had a question on how to bring a spur track from mainline height to ground level. Using door/window shims was suggested along with some other ideas, but the window shims were definitely the better of the suggestions. In this picture I have 2 shims next to each other, then cut to fit the curve of the track. I do not think it turned out all too bad, the ballast should cover up any imperfections. 










Before I did any track work I got a lot of free foam (the white foam that is NOT recommended to use), I started shaping it. So I put the foam on the layout just to show some landscape I plan to have on the layout. It does need some shaping to fit the track, but that's not problem. Here they it it;



















As always, questions and comments are welcomed 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like some great progress. Once you paint or cover the white foam with plaster, it will seal it so it doesn't shed little foam balls. I question your transition from roadbed down to grade level using the shim...it looks quite steep for that short distance. Do you think the rather sudden drop will cause couplers to separate? Personally I would try to find a more gentle change in elevation. But if what you have works, then go for it! Good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Beadboard Styrofoam is ok for scenery if it doesn't have to support anything. Use a thin coat of plaster or Sculptamold to seal it up.

I agree that the shim looks very steep. The ones i was thinking of rise 1/8" over 6". Test that before you make it permanent.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

The shims I bought rise 1/4" over 7 5/8". When I cut them to the height of the roadbed, the rise is 3/16" over 4".

Im not worried about the white foam as scenery, it just makes a huge mess when carving it initially.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cutting the shim shorter doesn't change the slope. Take another one and sand it down, using the full length. If you have access to a disk or belt sander, that will help a lot.

And FWIW, all foam makes a huge mess when carving or cutting, unless you use a hot blade or wire cutter (but they make toxic fumes...). The extruded foamboard just carves more smoothly -- where you want the cut, not where the beads pop out.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Do I see multiple yards, or are you going with one main yard location, as well as several smaller spurs? It seems you have plenty of space to fit a large yard.

-J.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

The layout only has a hidden yard. Some industries have separate storage tracks. 

I guess I will give an update while I am on here. 

We will be moving again sooner than later. I have been packing up the train stuff and depending on the new house, the layout may be taken apart and redone, there is a lot I did not like the way it turned out. I would say the next update will come after we are totally moved in and the table is set up, which may not happen until summer. 

Happy Spring everyone


----------

